# external drive says not enough disk space



## 18months (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there need some help, have been trying to use an external hard drive to save things like photos,movies music etc but now it keeps saying There is not enough free disk space. Delete one or more files to free disk space, and then try again. 
The external drive is a verbatim 120G drive which is saying I have 84.2G still free but it will not transfer a file that is just over 4G any ideas?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's because an external hard drive generally comes with the Fat32 file system, which has a maximum file size of 4GB. Only way to transfer a file larger than that is to convert the drive to NTFS.

edit - Microsoft has a kb article on how to do so. Just note that it is a one way conversion. You cannot go back to fat32 without formatting.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307881


----------



## 120inna55 (Apr 3, 2009)

I know I'm digging up an old thread, but I just wanted to say that this information helped me immensely. Thank you very much!


----------

